# Found a gray pigeon w/ leg band- Meriden KS-- Help!



## Madden_Kansas (May 14, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon we found a pigeon sitting on our patio in our yard. He/she is a gray pigeon with a beautiful iridescent color on his neck. He was walking around the patio and drinking from a puddle left from our pool, he seemed exhausted and would not fly when we tried to gently send him on his way (we have terriers we didn't want to get him) He continued to drink water then perched on a low wall. He had trouble flying up to the wall, seemed like his right wing wasn't working quite right although we're not sure if he was just tired.

He has a blue leg band on his right leg which has the # 71 printed on it twice although not closely together. From what I've been able to research he's not a racing or homing pigeon, so we're not sure what to do with him. He is friendly and seems fairly comfortable being handled. He was a bit worried about being inside at first but is comfortable and calm now, he is in a cage with food and water but we aren't sure where to go from here. Any help would be very appreciated! 
We are in Meriden, Kansas.
Thanks!! 
Ashley Madden.


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Ashley,

You probably have an escapee from a research lab somewhere. Check and see if one wing is hanging down lower than the other. If so, it may be sprained or broken. Let us know and someone will walk you through what has to be done. Otherwise it may just be a strike on the wing from a motorvehicle or a tension line. Take a close look at the wing by blowing on the underside feathers; look for a bruise or an injury.

In the long term however you may want to check a few of the avian shelters in your neighborhood. Many do not take pigeons however; some kill after a month or so with no adoption.

In the short term however, the bird may just need a safe place with food and water for a week or so. After that it will be looking to escape from the cage and get on its way.

Many thanks for taking him/her in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for helping this needy bird. Is he eating?

Can you post all the letters and numbers from the band, without them the band cannot be traced?

How about a picture of the bird and the wing in question?

Is his wing out of place when he stands, or how is it different from the good wing?

Here is link on the basic care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f108/basic-steps-to-saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-or-dove-8822.html


----------



## Madden_Kansas (May 14, 2012)

Okay guys, I can get you a picture of him and his band after my camera charges. We kept a pigeon for several years when I was a child so luckily this isn't our first run in with one. He is eating and drinking well, I checked out his wing and it seems like he may have just been very tired yesterday as he has full range of motion, no bruises I could find and was actually flapping a bit! He is picking up more this afternoon.

Skyeking- His band is blue and only has the number 71 printed on it twice. It is on his right leg and there are no more markings on it I could find unless they would be on the inside of it? Not sure- never ran into a bird with a band before!  

Currently he is in a cage with water and bird food, he's staying warm and we put some paper shreds in the bowl he's taken to sitting in. 

And Skyeking, I'm a APBT owner too!!


----------



## Madden_Kansas (May 14, 2012)

Okay here's the pictures of him and his leg band-
















That's all his leg band says... :-/


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

It appears to be a snap-on band which has as its only purpose identifying one of a number of pigeons. Pigeon clubs use other identifiers so the owner and member of the club can be known.

Research labs just want temporary id until the bird has served its purpose. BTW you may have seen that article about that lab that killed, froze and sectioned 200 pigeons in an effort to find out why they "home". They didn't find any answers but that is little comfort to the 200 pigeons that gave up their lives for some stupid experiment.

Anyway, glad to see he is safe and sound. Best to both of you!


----------



## Madden_Kansas (May 14, 2012)

Well if he is from some research facility we don't plan on returning him, no point in saving him for him to be poked, prodded and probably killed .

If he is though that means...?.... 
Do we turn him loose outside, take him to a bird rehabilitation facility or can we keep him? Should we try to take the band off?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He should not be released, you can either keep this sweet bird or find a home for it and/or possibly with rehabber who will place him or keep him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Madden_Kansas said:


> And Skyeking, I'm a APBT owner too!!



Awesome!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a homing pigeon that got out and lost its way. Could have been a breeding bird that perhaps was not supposed to be let out, or could have been a flying bird and the person did not have any seamless ID bands to put on it. Either way, I wouldn't let it go and would adopt it out


----------



## Madden_Kansas (May 14, 2012)

Well my brother is interested in keeping it for now, he's taken a shine to him and is very responsible with his pets (14 year old) So I think for now we will keep a-hold of him! 

Although we did check around and found out there are two bird sanctuary/rehabilitation centers around us that would take and either keep or adopt him out and thankfully they wouldn't kill him after any amount of time. So if we can't keep him for some reason he will have a good home  Thanks for all of the help guys, it's most appreciated!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hopefully your brother will be another present/future pigeon fancier. That is about the age I got started into pigeons. It is a GREAT hobby. You and he can get all the information you need here and on other online sources. If he keeps "him", hopefully he can get him/her another pigeon friend in the future......


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Madden_Kansas said:


> Well my brother is interested in keeping it for now, he's taken a shine to him and is very responsible with his pets (14 year old) So I think for now we will keep a-hold of him!
> 
> Although we did check around and found out there are two bird sanctuary/rehabilitation centers around us that would take and either keep or adopt him out and thankfully they wouldn't kill him after any amount of time. So if we can't keep him for some reason he will have a good home  Thanks for all of the help guys, it's most appreciated!


Glad to hear the news!


----------

